# Double Posting / Slow to Post



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Is anyone having issues with UK-M being slow to post replies or double-posting replies?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Test reply.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes I am ....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Testin , Testing 1 2 3


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

No boss i'm good


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Test


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Nope instant for me.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

seems to be sorted now ... but deffo issues earlier this morning


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I should have added... if you have been having the issue, is it sorted now?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL seems to be ok now


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep, was happening earlier, but seems ok now.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep, was happening earlier, but seems ok now.

(joke)


----------



## johnnybhoy (Sep 27, 2011)

having probs sending messages jst set up on ths site and can only reply to other ppls msgs

any advice


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

johnnybhoy said:


> having probs sending messages jst set up on ths site and can only reply to other ppls msgs
> 
> any advice


By 'messages' do you mean posts or private messages?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

seems fine now, I was having issues earlier. Was using Chrome (v14.0.835.186) on MacOS Lion (v10.7.1).

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

I still when i go into certain journals on to last page it takes me to the first then get the `message editor` message about leaving this page and go to a new one...whats that Lorian any ideas?


----------



## tiara (Dec 30, 2011)

How long does it usually take for your posts to become visible? When I do them on iPhone app it's instant but earlier I posted a massive post on my PC at around 9pm and still not visible?? Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tiara said:


> How long does it usually take for your posts to become visible? When I do them on iPhone app it's instant but earlier I posted a massive post on my PC at around 9pm and still not visible?? Any ideas? Thanks


Because you're a new member some posts are automatically sent to be moderated; checked by the admin team to ensure that you haven't joined for the purpose of spamming. It's an automated and random system to prevent spammers. The more posts you make the less likely your posts will need to be approved.

Posts are usually checked a few times a day although over the Christmas period this wasn't the case (that's my fault :crying: )

I'll check the posts for approval now...


----------



## tiara (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Katy. It's appreciated! X


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tiara said:


> Thanks Katy. It's appreciated! X


You're very weclome...sorry for the delay


----------

